# Here is our our all season all protection detail performed on an 11 BMW M3



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice video!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome video! How do you keep the camera so stable - what mount are you using?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks, we were using a stabilizer, tripod, slider.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice video and soundtrack


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice video guys. I like the application method of the Sonax sealant too, I normally spray on a small foam applicator and I find it a bit of a faff so I'll definitely be trying your way!


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice wee video. Well put together.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great video


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quality video on a nice M3, did Speilburg direct the video?


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

I enjoyed that nice vid


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work, well put together


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

nice video and lovely m3


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top work guys,as always. Chongo


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Great video and what a car, the V8 roar from them is just addictive.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb, great video & top job


----------

